# Scent free clothing containment?



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

What are you using and what have you had good luck with? 

I've always used a rubber made container and sprayed it down before use. Always keep my clothes, fanny pack harness etc. in there. Even put pine bows In there from time to time. 

Hope to hear some good ideas.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Just a rubber made. No spray - clothes'll get moldy.

I take plastic souffle (SOLO) cups and poke holes in the top of 'em, fill them with arm and hammer, and blammo. Good enough for me.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Garbage bag with a few cut up apples that get changed out once a week. I've never had a problem with clothes getting moldy spraying a little scent killer on them in the bag.


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

I have gone no scent, pine boughs, and the fresh earth scent wafers.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

A fresh pack of Marlboro Lights and 1-Liter Pepsi accompany me during every hunt.

I wash my clothes in UV-Killer soap and use Scent-A-Way dryer sheets.

If you play the wind correctly, it doesn't matter what you smell like. 

I have (more than once) had to set down my cig because a deer was within shooting distance.

I am not advocating smoking in any way......trust me....worst choice I have ever made. 

I am just saying that it doesn't matter how much scent free "stuff" you use or apply.....if a deer gets downwind, it's more than likely over.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been told before on this forum , that many garbage bags a re treated with chemicals to help with bacteria, the that comes with garbage. That said , for years I have put my clothes in a construction plastic bag, and then in a plastic container


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

I use the huge ziplock bags and then put them in a tote for transportation. The ziplock bags are much cheaper than the sealed totes.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Every year all clothes get washed in scent a way soap then hung outside to dry until the day before opening day. 

Then they go into a Rubbermaid bun with a couple earth wafers, leaves, and acorns.

Spray down while getting dressed, wear rubber boots, don't touch anything going on or out of Treestand locations.

But it still doesn't do you any good if that deer gets downwind of you. He's gonna smell something out of place regardless of your scent removal process.


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I wash mine in scent away before each season just to get rid of the basement smell then put them in a tote with a few pine branches. Once I get to camp I leave them outside in the back of the truck (with a topper). That's it. I've only been winded a few times. I agree with the guy about smoking. I've never had a problem. I actually think they are curious to that smell and come check it out. I quit recently so it's no issue now. But we cook and have smokers at camp and as long as my outers are outside I don't give it much thought.

Just my opinion, but all that scent stuff is just another gimmick for the hunters money. Like scentlok. Never ever will I waste my money on that overpriced stuff. I know some guys who do but they all say the same thing. It's expensive and they still see deer. Have still been winded. So Idk.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll take my chances with the anti spray stuff! It might help, and it if helps at all its worth it to me.
I use the vacum seal ziploc bags that you howw the sweeper up to and suck the air out.
I can actually fit all of my camo into 2 bags and into one large rubbermaid tote.
Then the rest of my stuff goes into another tote.


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

To the guy's who smoke and say "it's over by the time they get downwind anyways", or, "I always play the wind", I say this:

Do you not think the nasty smoke smell stays on the leaves, bark, or whatever else is around you? Do you shoot every deer that gets downwind of you? What about the deer that are 100 yards downwind through cover who scent bust you and never make a peep? What about your access trail in and stinking that up? 

That logic simply does not make sense.

Sure, if you're targeting the young and dumb average sparky, you may be able to get away with some careless tendencies such as that. But if your goal is to consistently tag a deer with more than 1.5 years under it's "belt", you're in for a surprise.

I washed my clothes in a washer that has only seen scent free detergent for the last 4 years, took them outside and washed them in a baking soda/cedar bough water mix, then let them hang dry for a couple day's. When dry, I spray them with a light coat of scent eliminator, put my old scentlok in the dryer for a bit, then put everything in a sealed tote with cedar branches and earth wafers.


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

never understood using a fake dirt scent. swear anytime i use fresh earth scent i get busted or flat out do not see deer.

lol i use dead down wind system on everything. love the stuff. i always wear some type of carbon. if you dont want to spend alot you can get chemical warfare suits cheaply. when we have the option we also will blast all of our clothes with ozone.

as for smoking...i had been hunting this matriarch for what seemed like 4 years without smoking and never got a chance at her.

i literally had just put out a smoke when her and 3 other sets of noses came in and crossed down wind. they never got alarmed and i finally got the big girl at 7 yards. dressed out at 152 if memory serves








9Lives


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Patman75 said:


> I use the huge ziplock bags and then put them in a tote for transportation. The ziplock bags are much cheaper than the sealed totes.


Same here. Kids got me those huge zip-locs for Christmas last year. Best gift in a while!:lol:

Wash in no scent detergent, dry, and in the bag until season.

She was a fatty caffeineforall!


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I wash all my clothes in Scent Killer detergent and air dry. Then it all gets sprayed in Scent Killer and placed in a scent free zippered bag (hunter's specialties I think). The clothes stay in the bag until I'm walking to the stand where they get sprayed again. Clothes get washed as needed depending on how long i wore them or amount of sweating.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

it used to be, in first generation scent loc type clothing, you had to put them in dryer to activate them. Is that still the case? I wash in scent free soap in cold/cold setting, line dry, dryer to activate, then plastic bag, plastic tub, dress at the sight were I get out. oh yeah warriors good luck, it has arrived!


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I wash mine in scent free detergent then hang on the close line outside to dry. This year I'm using wood smoke to treat them before I pack them in those big zip lock vacuum space bags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I wash in the no scent stuff from miejers, other than that I only mind the wind.

my grandpas brother in law...I called him my uncle got a lot of deer for half a century...in deer camp he hung his clothes up in the smoke of the camp fire, said deer never smelled him. but I find it easier to have the wind in my face.

that's what I did last year, shot 4 deer.

other years I washed, then stored in totes with dirt and leaves from my hunting area...and also sprayed myself and showered with noscent soap...still got busted.

mind the wind and you can layer on the deoderent, smoke a bunch..eat what you want and the deer upwind of you will never know.

but I still plan on washing my clothes, that's it this year...might pick up scent in the truck driving ten minutes to my spot...but it wont matter, I will be sitting where I can smell the deer, which I do after I shoot...strange gut smell.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

The only issue I have playing the wind is during the coarse of a typical day in the woods the wind will change direction or swirl a hundred times. That would be a lot of moving around to keep my face in the wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

kozal01 said:


> The only issue I have playing the wind is during the coarse of a typical day in the woods the wind will change direction or swirl a hundred times. That would be a lot of moving around to keep my face in the wind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


yeah, only time I sit is during the rut, rest of the year I still hunt...so I suppose I am an exception.

wind does shift way more up here then I am used to in barry and Allegan counties.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have found the same as most here... HOWEVER I have also seen guys walk out in the woods in blue jeans and a white t shirt after a shower and putting cologne on to head to the bar. He decided to walk out and sit for a half hour and shot a doe.... It's more right place right time then most anything....

I was my clothes in the same tide I use for all my clothes but I only use a few table spoons, Then they go in the dryer with scent free sheets get folded and stuffed into my bag for the weekend... Do this every week.... My cabin is FULL of smokers and all of my clothes smell so bad after a weekend I have to wash them each week..


We have experimented with all the expensive soaps and scent killers and have found that where we hunt most of the time the air is swirling around us.... The deer are always on edge but still get VERY close...


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

I use one of those Scent lok mini tote bags (because it was sent free with an order) that I keep all my base layers, socks and underwear in. Easy to carry inside. My outer layers and heavy base layers go in a 45 gallon lockable tub from Walmart. I have a couple boxes of arm & hammer in the bottom. Not too tough to move around as it has wheels. It definitely had the rubber/plastic smell to it so I soaked it for a day full of scent free soap and water. Let it air dry and then covered it in scent killer spray and left to air dry for a couple days. It's about as scent free as I can make it


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I leave my hunting stuff in the back of my truck. locked up, of course. Shot a 10 point with a bow years ago with cig smoke blowing right to him. I think it covered my scent!! I think here in the South LP, deer get used to all kinds of smells. I've been in the fence rows cutting wood --gas, oil,-- with my dogs running around, and had deer not far away just watching me. Had deer follow the tractor almost back to the barn, jump the fence, and eat out of the hay trough. I think it's what the deer get used to. Apple scent in the pine woods doesn't make sense, nor does pine scent in an oak woods..Marketing drives the hunters of this generation, not common sense..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

10 gallon zip loks. Work perfect, and save space compared to totes.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My bowhunting scent reduction regimen is somewhat extreme (I only say somewhat because I have read of others who go far beyond what I do). 

My scent control routine relaxes considerably for rifle and muzzeloading, although I am still very mindful of scent and trying to reduce it as much as possible.

Here's my extreme scent-control regimen. Say what you will but I've yet to have a deer visibly scent-bust me. 

All hunting clothes stored in IRIS weathertight storage bins (same damn thing as scentlok scentote, but $30 cheaper on Amazon).
Never wear hunting clothes in vehicle or in home (except socks and or extreme cold baselayers).
Always change at location, outside vehicle
Only wear rubber boots. Wipe or spray down before going afield
Wipe bow and other gear that has had skin contact down with scent free wipes (wildlife research field wipes)
Spray pack down with scent-reducing spray
Keep scent-lok baseslayers in seperate scentlok airtight bag
Allow legs of pants to go over my rubber boots. If i have to cross standing water I just hike or roll them up (if not zippered).
Scentlok garments regenerated every 30-40 hours in dryer on high-heat of use. Only use scentlok brand reactivation detergent.
Non-scentlok garments are washed using arm+hammer perfume + dye free detergent. Either air dried outside or in the dryer without the use of a dryer sheet. If, like I do, you live in a household where someone must use perfumed detergent + dryer sheets then I will run a full load of towels with scent-free detergent in the wash machine first, then into the dryer without sheets. Time consuming, but worth it.


----------



## baldbiker (Apr 21, 2013)

I use a waterproof duffle bag works great


----------

